# Checked info the Jockey Club Yesterday.



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

We arrived around noon yesterday on our annual Vegas trip with DS. He owns at the Jockey Club. Unit wasn't ready when we got In. So they stored our bags and we headed over to Holstein's for a burger and a shake. Great as always. DS went clubbing last night while DW and I ordered a pie from Secret Pizza and went to bed early.

DS got back at 7:45am and went right to bed. He was happy. He had a lot of free drinks and won $500 playing blackjack at the club. 

We're about ready to leave to have brunch at the Flamingo. Never tried this before so we'll see how it is.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

They has my son on the welcome sign when we arrived.
He's Daniel S fourth one down in the first column.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

DW got a Groupon for the Brunch at the Flamingo so we got to skip the line and go in as VIP. That alone was worth it but the Brunch was great.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like you are a great time! The weather is certainly nice this week. Have fun!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

Karen G said:


> Sounds like you are a great time! The weather is certainly nice this week. Have fun!



Thank you, yes we're having a blast. Weather is great but we still have to drink a lot of water. 

We went by the WahlBurgers, DW had to get a picture. Wait for a table was over an hour at 2pm. We grabbed a to go menu.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 18, 2016)

Why are you not in Kauai? 

I see that you are from Wisconsin so Las Vegas is a nice change to visit.  Are you going to see some shows or sightsee some beautiful sites not far from you?

Valley of Fire or Red Rock Canyon.  The Hoover Dam is interesting too but take the hard hat tour.  You see a little more of the works.

You can even take a tour to the Grand Canyon.  I don't know if you have been to Las Vegas before and have done these trips already.  I was in awe when I saw the Grand Canyon for the very first time.  You cannot compare it with seeing the canyon from an airplane unless you fly very low.  We did once in a helicopter but then it was stopped for good.  They fly much higher now.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Why are you not in Kauai?
> 
> I see that you are from Wisconsin so Las Vegas is a nice change to visit.  Are you going to see some shows or sightsee some beautiful sites not far from you?
> 
> ...



Hi Emmy, if I had a choice I would be in Kauai but we're there for two weeks in February.

Yes we have been here before and have taken some if those trips. DS wants to see Ray Ramonno and David Spade. We're seeing them on our last night. I want to go to a Cirq show but don't know which one. We're going up the Eiffel Tower tonight. Fremont Street on Wednesday night.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 18, 2016)

slip said:


> I want to go to a Cirq show but don't know which one.


I liked the Michael Jackson Cirque Show the best. I've also seen O and Mystere, and they were good. If you like Michael Jackson music, you'll like that one.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

Karen G said:


> I liked the Michael Jackson Cirque Show the best. I've also seen O and Mystere, and they were good. If you like Michael Jackson music, you'll like that one.



Thanks, DW loves MJ. We haven't seen any if then yet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 18, 2016)

All the Cirque shows are good. We've seen all except Zumanity (not that interested in burlesque) and Michael Jackson One. We'll see Michael Jackson in approx. 4 weeks. 

The advertise the Chris Angel show as a Cirque show but, IMHO it's only a magic show with a few Cirque clowns. 

Cirque has special pricing on it's shows. You can go online and get them for 25% off. I'm not a big Beatles fan but enjoyed that particular Cirque show immensely. My wife's favorite was Ka at MGM. O and Mystere are also great shows. 

The problem with Michael Jackson One has been pricing. For decent seats we paid $281, and that was with the discount. They have some "cheap" seats but, they're essentially the back corners in the last couple of rows. 

Eventually we'll see Zumanity but, so long as there's any other Cirque show we haven't seen we'll keep putting that one off.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Slip, enjoy your time here. 

As others mentioned, the cirque shows are all good. If you want a throw back style of show, check out Showstoppers at Wynn. If you both like show tunes, this is full of them. The show was suppose to end at the end of Sept. but the response was so strong that they extended it to the end of the year. We thoroughly enjoyed it.

By the way, did you enjoy Wahlburgers? We've seen it, but haven't gone there yet.

Have fun.

Mike


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> Slip, enjoy your time here.
> 
> As others mentioned, the cirque shows are all good. If you want a throw back style of show, check out Showstoppers at Wynn. If you both like show tunes, this is full of them. The show was suppose to end at the end of Sept. but the response was so strong that they extended it to the end of the year. We thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info everyone. We will check out Showstoppers. I would like that. We didn't try Wahlburgers. Too crowded and we just came from brunch.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 18, 2016)

Have you checked out the Linq yet? That's the outdoor entertainment/dining/shopping corridor that runs from the Strip back to the High Roller observation wheel. It's between the Flamingo and the Linq Hotel (formerly Imperial Palace). Anyway, we really like The Yard House Restaurant in there--extensive menu and reasonably priced. It sits near the base of the High Roller.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2016)

Karen G said:


> Have you checked out the Linq yet? That's the outdoor entertainment/dining/shopping corridor that runs from the Strip back to the High Roller observation wheel. It's between the Flamingo and the Linq Hotel (formerly Imperial Palace). Anyway, we really like The Yard House Restaurant in there--extensive menu and reasonably priced. It sits near the base of the High Roller.



Yes, we hung out there after our brunch. It's a really nice spot with a lot of great things to check out. We're going to head out after the Packer game. We'll see if DS is up by then.


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2016)

We decide on Ka at the MGM for tonight. Got a good deal on great seats, saved about $50 per ticket, should be great. Then we're going to the top of the Eiffel Tower. Wednesday we're going to Fremont Street. We're taking the Jockey Club shuttle to go get groceries now.


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2016)

DS kept his winning streak going at blackjack at Treasure Island. I didn't fair well but I won it all back and then some at craps so the Cirque show is free tonight.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2016)

Great location and you are right next door to two (2) outstanding casinos.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 19, 2016)

slip said:


> DS kept his winning streak going at blackjack at Treasure Island. I didn't fair well but I won it all back and then some at craps so the Cirque show is free tonight.


Cool! Which Cirque show did you choose?


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2016)

Karen G said:


> Cool! Which Cirque show did you choose?



Sorry, forgot to put that on here. We're going to Ka at the MGM Grand.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 19, 2016)

slip said:


> Sorry, forgot to put that on here. We're going to Ka at the MGM Grand.



Great! I have heard lots of positive comments about that show. Have fun!


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2016)

OK, I get it with these Cirque shows now. WOW, it was a great show. We had great seats and DW and DS were kind of not excited about going but they both loved it and talked a lot about it all night.

We went to the Eiffel Tower and stayed up there for quite a while. Got some great pictures up there too. Both things tonight, I highly recommend.

Tomorrow is the Caesar shops and we're going to try the buffet at the Wynn. Wednesday we take the Jockey Club shuttle to Fremont Street for dinner and some gambling.


----------



## silentg (Sep 20, 2016)

slip said:


> OK, I get it with these Cirque shows now. WOW, it was a great show. We had great seats and DW and DS were kind of not excited about going but they both loved it and talked a lot about it all night.
> 
> We went to the Eiffel Tower and stayed up there for quite a while. Got some great pictures up there too. Both things tonight, I highly recommend.
> 
> Tomorrow is the Caesar shops and we're going to try the buffet at the Wynn. Wednesday we take the Jockey Club shuttle to Fremont Street for dinner and some gambling.



Thanks for all the information. We love Las Vegas and the day to day reviews make me want to go back. Glad you are having a great time. Please do a complete review when you get home.
Silentg


----------



## Karen G (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm enjoying your daily report, too. So glad you are having fun. This really is a fun place to live, and not just related to all the Strip activities.  There is so much more beyond the Strip.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. I do this with my Hawaii vacations and I thought I would do it with Vegas too. This is our third trip here since my son got his ownership at the Jockey Club four years ago. We have hit some of the surrounding activities in previous years but there is much more we can do. Things change so fast here.

We've never been to the Wynn so we're trying that buffet tonight. We've been to Caesars and Wicked Spoon so we'll see how it compares. So far we like Caesars best.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2016)

It was late after we hit the Eiffel Tower and we wanted a bit to eat so we went to the Miracle mile mall. We always go here a few times when we're in town but this was our first stop this trip. We ended out at Blondes. Great sandwichs, prices a little high but not bad considering the portion sizes.

This was from the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2016)

Another one.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2016)

And one more. That's my son. He looks young but will be 27 in two weeks.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2016)

We ended out liking the Buffet at the Wynn but we still give the edge to the one at Caesars. Craps was fun there too and I even won a little more. Fremont Street tomorrow but we still have to decide on where to eat dinner down there.


----------



## onenotesamba (Sep 21, 2016)

If you have time, check out the Neon Museum (some people call it the Neon Graveyard).  It was really fantastic--a history of Las Vegas signage, but really, more a history of Las Vegas, itself.  You get a guided tour around all of these old signs that they've reclaimed, and at night, some of them are lit up.  You definitely need an advance ticket, but I thought it was really fun, and something different to do.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2016)

That is something we want to do and haven't done yet. We took a tour of Fremont Street last year and heard a lot of history. We loved it.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2016)

Had lunch at Todd English in the Aria today. Had the shaved prime sandwich with skinny fries, $20. It was really good and it was nice out so we sat outside. Getting ready to take the Jockey Club shuttle to Fremont Street.


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, just got up after a 15 binge of blackjack, craps and poker. Had a great time with DS. Did good too. I'm up a little over $400 and DS is up over$2,000. Slept most of the day though. I'm not as young as I used to be.

We're going to Ellis Island tomorrow and DS and I are going to David Spade and Ray Ramonno. DW is going to visit her niece who lives here and works at Paris.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, we made it back home yesterday. Had a great trip and did a lot of  things on our list. Plenty more to go back and see. David Spade and Ray Ramono was a great show. They turned up the lights and had a Q and A at the end and that was fun. I came home up a couple hundred, DS up a few thousand and DW down a couple hundred but good times all the way around.


----------

